# Deep cut across front of knuckle??



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I had an accident today which resulted in a deeeeeeep cut across my middle finger knuckle. (Through all the flesh).
The doctor at my local A&E just put steri-strips on it, x rays are fine, but it is quite a lot more painful than any broken bone i've ever had, and straightening my finger is verrrry painful. It's about 1cm past the apex of the knuckle/just before the finger webbing.

Anyone who may be more of an expert than me know/have an opinion if it likely to be a damage/severed extensor tendon?

The hospital are known for being a bit crap, so I don't really believe what they tell me now! The told me my last broken bone was missed as they mistook it for two separate bones (really)

Many thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh and if you want to know, it was from tightening a shear nut to secure a sign. When the shear nut sheared, boom goes my fist into the rather sharp edge of my nice new sign!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What the Doc say? If you can extend/retract your finger through its range of motion I would think that any tendon injury if any would be rather minor. Take this from someone who has severed two digits and had them reattached successfully, one with a rather limited range of motion.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

They said it wasn't broken after the x-ray came back clear, but as far as looking at it themselves- they didn't really.
I'm probably being daft, but as far as "a cut" goes it's extremely painful!


----------

